

Bower is fucked - richo
http://blog.psych0tik.net/2013/03/bower-is-fucked/

======
richo
Disclaimer: I normally hate "foo is broken" type posts, but jesus.

If you're curious/masochistic just look at my twitter feed for the last few
hours: <https://twitter.com/rich0H>

